# frozen clutch



## chuks (Mar 2, 2013)

I have a JD 870 that worked fine when I put it away in the barn in November and when I
went out last week to crank it up, the darn clutch pedal seemed to have no effect. When I try to put the tractor in gear, the machine moves whether actually in gear or not and the clutch pedal seems not to have any effect. 
First, what is causing this? 
Second, how can I fix the problem?


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Little confused. If it is moving in neutral big problem maybe. Frozen clutch not so bad If you can run it put it in a high gear and with the clutch pushed in run it for a while and the clutch will let go,caused by moisture greese etc on the plates. If you get it free just block the clutch when you are going to not be using it.Just curious if it is moving in N howd ya get it started?


----------

